# ASUS GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC 11 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2017)

The ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC is the first custom-design GTX 1080 Ti we are reviewing. It comes with a newly designed thermal solution that no longer uses DirectTouch heatpipes. Also included are a generous overclock out of the box and a load of features for the enthusiast gamer.

*Show full review*


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 15, 2017)

The overclock is pretty substantial. In terms of clock as well as gain. NVIDIA really nailed the high clock and gain ratio. For example, RX480 has quite high gains per clock increase, but they don't overclock that far so you can't really gain much. If RX480 could clock so much higher, it would be really mad competition. Which is a bit of a shame but oh well.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Mar 15, 2017)

$740 for a non reference Asus 1080Ti..???

LOL..no chance.

You won't get these for less than $800. Guaranteed.


----------



## Agony (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the review W1zzard.. i will pre order this gpu... But i want to know if this fits inside the Corsair air 240 that I have and bought because of the old review.
Ps. the 980ti Palit super Jet stream fits inside the air 240 that I use now , because the power cords on the pcb is more inside.


----------



## sith'ari (Mar 15, 2017)

> ASUS will also have a GTX 1080 Ti Turbo, which comes at FE pricing or below



And what purpose will this serve? i really don't understand.
If a Strix model is only 5% faster than the Founder'sEdition, then a Turbo version, -(*which is a much slower version compared to the StriX )-, will more likely be exactly the same performer with the Founder's Edition (*perhaps even lower, this will depend from the cooler that Asus will use). 
So what's the point of releasing something like that?


----------



## TXST Guardian (Mar 15, 2017)

Agony said:


> Thanks for the review W1zzard.. i will pre order this gpu... But i want to know if this fits inside the Corsair air 240 that I have and bought because of the old review.
> Ps. the 980ti Palit super Jet stream fits inside the air 240 that I use now , because the power cords on the pcb is more inside.


If the dimensions of the 1080ti are the same as the 1070 strix (the card I have ) you should be fine. I have an air 240 and its a tight squeeze with a 240radiator in the front however if you're on air or a smaller radiator you should be fine.


----------



## mroofie (Mar 15, 2017)

seems gpu is at its max oc 

you're essentially buying non ref just for lower temps and other features 

hoped for big oc


----------



## swirl09 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Quim Reaper said:


> $740 for a non reference Asus 1080Ti..???
> 
> LOL..no chance.
> 
> You won't get these for less than $800. Guaranteed.


I have it preordered for £810, Brexit and VAT...


----------



## DVIDforDaddy (Mar 15, 2017)

Can you test / confirm whether or not the DVI port is a fully functional DVI-D port supporting up to 140hz?

Thanks.


----------



## Tomorrow (Mar 15, 2017)

Not much better in EU. Founders starts from 787€. In dollars that makes $835 (ouch). Custom models are rumored to run even higher at 850€-900€ wich makes $902-955
I bought a custom 1080 in June last year for 700€ ($743). If i wanted to sell it now (considering the official 1080 pricedrop) i could problably ask 400€ or so (new ones start from 461€). So essentially i would be selling for 400€ and putting an extra 450€ to get Ti for ~30% perf increase. Not worth it imo. I'll rather wait for Volta next year and get another 700€ card that's 30% faster than Ti.


----------



## Nokiron (Mar 15, 2017)

Well then, no reason to buy a third-party card for watercooling.

Seems to overclock just aswell in reference form.


----------



## Devils41 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to say this will be priced at $770, I bought my 1080 strix oc at $670 on release so I am going to assume Asus will do the same with this one. I'm curious how much larger the cooler is compared to the card I have, I have heard complaints of cooling on some Strix cards but have had zero issues with mine and normally get 69C under load with a 2114mhz OC.  Good review, I was tempted to sell my card before the 1080ti release and pick one up but decided I would be better off waiting for Volta since I don't plan on moving to 4K anytime soon.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 15, 2017)

Its good to see Asus did not use direct touch heatpipes on this card, I hope this trickles down the strix line.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 15, 2017)

If it doesn't weigh at least 20 kilos, it's not good enough. Am waiting for the refrigerator version; and the tray included for free to carry it. This is too casual for me, i need eXXXtreme performance and solutions.
Oh, and pulsating lightzzzz! Pwnage!111

Irony and a drawn-out sigh aside, i see this "30%" faster a lot. Yet in 1080p (my personal choice) the average difference in actual FPS appears to be a measly 17%. And mind, this is compared to a stock 1080, later models are a lot faster, so let's say 15%, maybe less. Obviously, the difference gets higher as we move up to larger and larger resolutions and i understand why and how. But 15ish% only? That sound right to everyone else?

edit: On a different note, while i respect the reviewer's opinions (they are just that, his opinions), i would have to remind that frankly? No, 3 consecutive slots of space is -not- fine for "most".


----------



## Franzen4Real (Mar 15, 2017)

I own the GTX1080 Strix A8G version and really like it a lot. I don't know if they initially launched at a higher price than the FE, but I got mine for $649 while FE's were $699 (last summer). In my opinion if you are looking to stay on air cooling, the benefits from this card (and my 1080) over the FE is that you have the two PWM fan headers to run case fans off of that adjust to GPU temps. So if you have a case with bottom fans especially, they will only ramp up when the GPU needs them to and you can keep all the other case fans on the PWM headers tied to the CPU temps. Perhaps there is already software that allows you to do this, but it is nice being a native feature. Also, the Strix cooler is pretty quiet during gaming (and silent when idle/light load). The highest temps I have seen is 71 degrees after leaving it at full load for a couple of hours (this was in game, not a synthetic bench). I had a GTX980 reference model before this and it is night and day on noise and temps. Personally, now that I have had a good amount of time using a Strix model, I would be willing to pay a slight premium over FE if I were in the market to upgrade and will more than likely go with another in the future if I were to stay with nVidia. (though a $40 premium is probably absolute max or maybe a little too much for me, and would probably wait a couple months for some price drops). If heat and noise are not a concern to you, then there is not much point in this card at a price premium over FE other than fancy lights.



Aenra said:


> Yet in 1080p (my personal choice) the average difference in actual FPS appears to be a measly 17%. And mind, this is compared to a stock 1080, last models are a lot faster. Obviously, the difference gets higher as we move up to larger and larger resolutions and i understand why and how. But 17% only? That sound right to everyone else?



It is because you become CPU bound, so yes this would seem correct.


----------



## Dr_b_ (Mar 15, 2017)

Did you notice any coil whine? Aside from fan noise, most review sites do not comment on coil whine, yet a lot of the 1080's have that problem, including both of my Asus 1080 strix cards when run under max load or in high fps gaming.


----------



## Joss (Mar 15, 2017)

oh boy, how I hate triple fans, almost as much as fancy lighting


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 15, 2017)

I wonder if the first thing W1z does when firing up a new GPU is opening his GPU-Z lulz.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Mar 15, 2017)

Yup doesn't overclock better than the Titan X, and why would it?


I would also like to point out that once again the OC rule prevails ->  Performance Increase ~= [ (% Increase Core Clock) + (%Increase Mem Clock) ] / 2.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 15, 2017)

With 6 heatpipes and Pascal temp characteristic I believe it's possible to make this a 2-slot card

Also I always curious why not many AIB list their graphics card weight as most new motherboard boast PCIe slot reinforcement which suggest they're pretty heavy and could cause problem


----------



## OneCool (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice review. I have a feeling W1z might loose that gpu. Tell Asus your dog ate it 

I also like how you can adjust the LED color to the temps on the card. Good idea.

Nice beast!!!


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 15, 2017)

The Quim Reaper said:


> $740 for a non reference Asus 1080Ti..???
> 
> LOL..no chance.
> 
> You won't get these for less than $800. Guaranteed.


 its 800 GBP in the UK on retailers for pre order  xD

I ended up buying a custom gtx1080 for 580 Euros, which is about 650USD / 550GBP. Those custom 1080Ti are gona sells for way too much the first few months.

I must admit though, the performance difference between the 1080 FE and the max overclocked 1080ti Strix is quite large (on the BF3 graph)...


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 15, 2017)

The chart on page 1 incorrectly states the number of shaders for the Titan XP as 2560. When it's actually 3584.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> The chart on page 1 incorrectly states the number of shaders for the Titan XP as 2560. When it's actually 3584.


Fixed,  thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Kind of a shame it is 3 slots.  I really think they could have designed this to fit in 2.


----------



## Hotobu (Mar 16, 2017)

Why no memory OC?


----------



## silapakorn (Mar 16, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Kind of a shame it is 3 slots.  I really think they could have designed this to fit in 2.


Wait for EVGA then. If I remember correctly they never go higher than 2 slot.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Aenra said:


> If it doesn't weigh at least 20 kilos, it's not good enough. Am waiting for the refrigerator version; and the tray included for free to carry it. This is too casual for me, i need eXXXtreme performance and solutions.
> Oh, and pulsating lightzzzz! Pwnage!111
> 
> Irony and a drawn-out sigh aside, i see this "30%" faster a lot. Yet in 1080p (my personal choice) the average difference in actual FPS appears to be a measly 17%. And mind, this is compared to a stock 1080, later models are a lot faster, so let's say 15%, maybe less. Obviously, the difference gets higher as we move up to larger and larger resolutions and i understand why and how. But 15ish% only? That sound right to everyone else?
> ...



Read the benchmark suite more carefully and you will see that while the 1080ti does indeed stretch its legs at higher resolutions, there is also a CPU bottleneck in play for quite a few titles in the suite, especially at 1080p. Max FPS is max FPS...

Basically that serves to confirm that a 1080ti for 1080p is absolutely not a cost effective purchase.


----------



## mroofie (Mar 16, 2017)

Hotobu said:


> Why no memory OC?


Like there's ever been memory oc from the top used brands :whistle:


----------



## mroofie (Mar 16, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Read the benchmark suite more carefully and you will see that while the 1080ti does indeed stretch its legs at higher resolutions, there is also a CPU bottleneck in play for quite a few titles in the suite, especially at 1080p. Max FPS is max FPS...
> 
> Basically that serves to confirm that a 1080ti for 1080p is absolutely not a cost effective purchase.


Why would you buy this for 1080p?  :/
1440p sounds alot better for high frame rates


----------



## Captain_Tom (Mar 16, 2017)

mroofie said:


> Why would you buy this for 1080p?  :/
> 1440p sounds alot better for high frame rates



Yeah I keep hearing that, and yet when I look at benchmarks almost NO AAA game can be run on Ultra in 1440p at a steady 144 FPS.


----------



## erixx (Mar 16, 2017)

@W1zzard Please, what graphic settings do you use in BF1 benchmark? I'd like to reproduce them. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jagjitnatt (Mar 16, 2017)

Captain_Tom said:


> Yeah I keep hearing that, and yet when I look at benchmarks almost NO AAA game can be run on Ultra in 1440p at a steady 144 FPS.



30 FPS allows you to play a game, 60 FPS makes it smooth, anything over it is a luxury, and has diminishing returns.
I doubt there would be a lot of people willing to spend few hundred/thousand dollars more to go from 60 to 144 FPS.


----------



## Tomorrow (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd say 30fps allows you to see the game not play it very well (not a pleasent experience once you've grown accustom to 60fps+). 60fps+ allows you to play the game as intended without worring about framerate. Everything over that just adds to the smoothness and response time of the game but it's not for everyone because of the steep requirements on the hardware. I play on 1440p with 1080 and generally i get 60-80fps all maxed out depending on the game. Not all games can be maxed out tho (especially RotTR). Going from 1080 to Ti would boost this problably to 80-100fps but not enough to reach 144fps. I think Volta may get very close to that and maybe even exceed it (especially Titan and Ti versions).


----------



## Aenra (Mar 16, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> there is also a CPU bottleneck



Sometimes i try be circumvent.. it's bad enough i can be a sarcastic bastard at times (and i am), so i do have to try and mitigate, lol

Am aware. My point was that in a review, it's one thing to say:
"it *can* be up to 30% faster, _terms and conditions apply_"
And another to just say:
"it *is* 30% faster". As in always, any resolution whatsoever.

Whether we've grown accustomed to overlooking such critical distinctions, or more importantly, why, is something i leave to others. Already know myself


----------



## pawel86ck (Mar 17, 2017)

In Assassins Creed Syndicate results in 4K are similar to 1440p? Maybe 1440p test included MSAA, while 4K not?

Also Hitman resutls looks strange, TitanXP is 10 fps slower than 1080ti? My quess is, new Nv drivers (optimized for hitman), were used on that 1080ti, but not on titanXP and all the other cards.


----------



## DeerDance (Mar 18, 2017)

Quick question, were all the tests redone with all the cards in the final list? Can this be used as comparison of performance between gtx1060 and rx480 on the latest drivers?


----------



## radrok (Mar 18, 2017)

This solidifies what I said earlier before, no point in custom PCB cards when you can just watercool a FE and get the best experience.

Also single slot :Q__

Can't wait for the Aquacomputer waterblock


----------



## erixx (Mar 19, 2017)

I would like the "Point of no return" for FE cards compared to custom cards. When setting FE FAN to 80-100% it will not be able to keep on with custom cards....

That's when I would consider watercooling it.


----------



## Abula (May 11, 2017)

* Maybe that's why ASUS has promised to release a "quiet" BIOS soon, which will change the fan configuration to run at lower noise with slightly increased temperatures.
*
Upon checking asus official website, it seems they have released the quiet bios,

https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-O11G-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

Under utilities







Any chance to retest the card just for noise and temps?


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2017)

Abula said:


> Any chance to retest the card just for noise and temps?


The card has gone back to ASUS already


----------

